# Looking for a boyfriend for our cat



## neve (May 31, 2012)

Hi we are looking for a young male cat to mate with our lovely cat (black and white long hair) in Chester area in August.

We are looking to have only one litter and then have her spayed.

Please refrain to post irrelevant comments.

Thank you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Try searching preloved, there are always unregistered studs on there who will take all comers.

Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lizward said:


> Try searching preloved, there are always unregistered studs on there who will take all comers.
> 
> Liz


Hopefully for a huge fee which may deter those who think it is a good idea to allow their cat to "experience"having babies


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

:mad5::mad2::mad5::mad2::mad5::mad2:

I'm not going to say anything!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I urge you to get her spayed instead. The rescues are full to overflowing of kittens needing new homes, anyone who would have a kitten from your cat could give a kitten that really needs a home one.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've seen quite a few ads looking for a stud (sometimes to mate with a female who really seems to have nothing special about her at all) and at one stage when I was actively looking to obtain my first outcross generation I replied to some whose girls looked suitable. Without exception they wanted to pay a nominal stud fee if anything at all, they didn't want to travel more than ten miles (most expected the stud to come to them), they didn't want to leave their precious girl with the stud and of course they didn't have facilities to accommodate the stud even if they found anyone willing to leave him with them. In other words they expected the stud owner to go to all the inconvenience (including sitting around in their house waiting for the stud to do the job, if he would under those circumstances) and to bear all the expense, for possible payment in the form of an unvaccinated 8 week old moggy kitten if there happened to be one (how would you ever know the truth if the person claimed the cat was never pregnant or the kittens died?) The actual reality of how it works seemed to be completely lost on them, without exception.

But of course the OP here may be different.

Liz


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Go to Chester Cat Care

Chester Cat Care

They have lots of male cats of differing ages and looks needing homes, and will offer you very good advice on the consquences of what you are embarking on.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

neve said:


> Hi we are looking for a young male cat to mate with our lovely cat (black and white long hair) in Chester area in August.
> 
> We are looking to have only one litter and then have her spayed.
> 
> ...


I guess you mean the irrelevant comments about how there are already enough kittens being born into rescue without irresponsible, unethical moggy breeders adding to the problem


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Eish! How amoral.  Shame on you. :thumbdown:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hardly a boyfriend is it. More of a behind the bins quicky!

Sorry if thats irrelevant...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how irresponsible. get her spayed and enjoy her , she doesn't need to have kittens.


----------



## ragdoll31 (May 17, 2012)

From someone who has just rescued a ragdoll who was heavily pregnant and has just had her nearly die giving brith resulting in a c section And over a grands vet bill I really wouldn't bother !!! 

It could end of costing you a fortune and even if it doesn't your just going to be adding to unregistered cat population I don't find this irrelevant I find it truthfull. 

You will be adding to it as even if you are lucky and your cat has an easy birth and you re home the kittens how do you know they will not end up with a different fate or go onto have god knows how many litters who will subsequently have more and more themselves 

Ridiculous post!! Sorry but it is


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Hardly a boyfriend is it. More of a behind the bins quicky!
> 
> Sorry if thats irrelevant...


:lol:

Clearly the whole "kittens in rescue, many dying everyday" thing isn't resonating with you - you still think she has the right to one litter. So how about humanizing the whole process, rather than just a little bit of it?

How would you feel if you slept with some randomer you didn't want to sleep with, and then got pregnant, with very high odds of something going wrong? Add to that that you'll have six or so babies, they'll all go up for adoption, and most of them will be on their third homes by two years old.

Honestly.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Can tell it's half term again.


----------



## Treenie (May 28, 2012)

There is no doubt that there are irresponsible owners who let cats have litter after litter and this is obviously the main cause of unwanted kittens. Personally, I do not have a problem with a cat owner who wants to let their cat have only one litter, it is not up to me to judge whether that is right or wrong... after all, if we deprived all female cats of motherhood, none of us would have the beautiful cats that we love today.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh the old line of 'I just want one litter and then I'll get her spayed'. Clearly OP thinks it's 'irrelevant' to think of her cat's health.

I'm sorry, but this sort of stuff really makes me angry. After spending the last two weeks worrying about Molly and where she's going to live, and will she be happy, and will she be safe? Particularly after the amount of pregnancy scares I had because the idiot of an ex let her escape 4 times in two weeks, right before she got spayed, and then I got a lot of criticism on here for it. And then you get someone like OP who clearly doesn't give a monkies about their cat, they're more interested in 'getting her a boyfriend' than her health and well being. Never mind the health and well being of the kittens once they go to their new homes! :incazzato:


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

These have a nice selection of good sized male cats near Chester. They are well known around the world for their breeding programmes.

I suggest you check them out.

Chester Cat Breeding Programme


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

DoggieBag said:


> These have a nice selection of good sized male cats near Chester. They are well known around the world for their breeding programmes.
> 
> I suggest you check them out.
> 
> Chester Cat Breeding Programme


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just can't resist, but it is Friday and I'm worried about my baby, so I needed a little levity.....


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Found this on Gumtree, he looks a good strong male:

Gumtree - Female cat wanted nr Chester for breeding, must be 1st season.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> Found this on Gumtree, he looks a good strong male:
> 
> Gumtree - Female cat wanted nr Chester for breeding, must be 1st season.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I'm pretty sure the OP won't be able to resist him:thumbup1:


----------



## neve (May 31, 2012)

I was expecting a little bit of negative comments but I cannot believe the amount of self-righteous patronising opinionated morons that read these threads.

Obviously you have too much free time available !!!

Get a proper job !!!:dita:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can only see _one_ opinionated moron on this thread........


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

neve said:


> I was expecting a little bit of negative comments but I cannot believe the amount of self-righteous patronising opinionated morons that read these threads.
> 
> Obviously you have too much free time available !!!
> 
> Get a proper job !!!:dita:


Does typing to yourself class as talking to yourself?

If so I would take the above post as being the first sign of madness.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

neve said:


> I was expecting a little bit of negative comments but I cannot believe the amount of self-righteous patronising opinionated morons that read these threads.
> 
> Obviously you have too much free time available !!!
> 
> Get a proper job !!!:dita:


Self-righteous, patronising, opinionated morons :lol: :lol: :lol: If you don't like it, you know where the cyber door is! :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think I'd better close this. Trolls are best left to themselves


----------

